# no fglrx module [SOLVED]

## curantil

I just did an "emerge -uD world" and now nothing works anymore. I guess I accidentally overwrote the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

I have managed to get most back, but it can't find the fglrx-module. I re-emerged ati-drivers but that didn't bring it back. Where can I find that module? Is it an option in the kernel?

ThanksLast edited by curantil on Fri Nov 19, 2004 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inode77

Nope it's not in the kernel. The ati-drivers package does build the fglrx module.

To find a specific module type:

```
modprobe -l | grep -i fglrx
```

All modules are installed into /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/

----------

## curantil

This gives nothing back. The module isn't there.

What should I do? Unmerge it and then merge it again or isn't that going to do something? Just merging it didn't fix it.

----------

## Wedge_

Check that your /usr/src/linux link is correct, otherwise the module will get built for the wrong kernel. For example, if you had /usr/src/linux linked to /usr/src/linux-2.6.8, but were running a kernel from /usr/src/linux-2.6.9, the module would end up in /lib/modules/2.6.8/video instead, so modprobe wouldn't find it. 

If that isn't the problem, watch the emerge carefully and check that the compilation does actually finish properly - the ebuild doesn't fail if the module doesn't get compiled, so it's easy to miss.

----------

## curantil

The /usr/src/linux points to my kernel-2.6.9-r1.

These are the locations where "fglrx" were found:

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko

/opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-amd-adv-spec-fix.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-fix-deprecated.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-get-page.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-iminor.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-3.7.0-fix-fglrx_panel-includes.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-3.9.0-regparm.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers-extra/files/fglrx-3.7.0-fix-fglrx_panel-includes.patch

/usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.1.i386.rpm

I have noticed that in the "/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/" directory there is only a "video" subdir, but in the "/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/" there are more subdirs. Is that normal?

----------

## inode77

```
/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko 
```

You've got a module for kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 and 2.6.9-gentoo-r1.

Type

```
modules-update

modprobe fglrx
```

and the fglrx module should load or there should be @ least a errormessage.

----------

## Wedge_

If you're running 2.6.9-gentoo-r1, then the module would appear to be in the right place. What actually happens when you run "modprobe fglrx"? 

 *Quote:*   

> I have noticed that in the "/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/" directory there is only a "video" subdir, but in the "/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/" there are more subdirs. Is that normal?

 

Probably not. Did you forget to run "make modules_install" after compiling that kernel?

----------

## curantil

Hmm, after recompiling the kernel again a few times and emerging the ati-drivers some times the module is found.

But if I try to start x now it just locks up. The log tells me that it was unable to query the version of xfree (have x.org 6.7) and something about dri.

I think I should disable dri in the kernel? (I tried both already, neither worked)

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> The log tells me that it was unable to query the version of xfree (have x.org 6.7)

 

That shouldn't be a problem.

 *Quote:*   

> I think I should disable dri in the kernel? (I tried both already, neither worked)

 

You need to disable it to use the ATI driver.

----------

## curantil

It is disabled, so that shouldn't be the problem. This is my /var/log/Xorg.log:

<edit>

Log cut because it was to long. See post below for short version

</edit>Last edited by curantil on Mon Nov 15, 2004 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

I think that got cut off partway through.

----------

## curantil

It is maybe a little bit too much information. But I'm not shure what is important.

The last part is probably the most important   :Smile: 

<edit>

Log cut because it was to long. See below for short log

</edit>Last edited by curantil on Mon Nov 15, 2004 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inode77

Post only 

```
grep -e ^\([WE][WE]\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 please.

----------

## curantil

Ok, here is the short version of the log:

```

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(1): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(1): DesktopOption will be ignored for dual-screen configuration

(WW) S3VIRGE(2): config file hsync range 31.5-80.5kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(1): DRI initialization on primary screen failed.

(WW) fglrx(1): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(EE) fglrx(1): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(1): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(1): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(1): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(1): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(1): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(1): ********************************************* *

(EE) fglrx(1): DRI initialization for 2nd screen failed - aborting!

```

----------

## Wedge_

Posting just the WW and EE lines doesn't always catch everything useful, but this: 

```
(WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************** 

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                * 

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 

```

usually means the fglrx module isn't loaded or that there's something wrong with it if it is loaded. Do you actually have it loaded correctly, and are there any errors in your dmesg output related to it (try "dmesg | grep fglrx").

----------

## curantil

There are thousands of line of this:

```
Nov 14 23:16:04 curantil [fglrx:firegl_lock] *ERROR* Process 7295 is using kernel context 0x00000000
```

----------

## Wedge_

Double check you don't have DRM enabled in the kernel. Is the fglrx module loading correctly?

----------

## curantil

It is this one he? Device Drivers  ---> Character devices  ---> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

This one is disbaled. But the first time I compiled the kernel it had that option enabled. Could it be that it didn't get erased?

how can I see if fglrx loaded correctly?

This is in the beginning of the 5M times the above line, probably the fglrx isn't loaded correctly? :

```

Nov 14 23:15:34 curantil init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7295 using kernel context 0

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Nov 14 23:15:40 curantil [fglrx:firegl_lock] *ERROR* Process 7295 is using kernel context 0x00000000

```

(I'm not 100% shure this is the correct time I booted for the last time. But I think it should be)

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> It is this one he? Device Drivers ---> Character devices ---> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
> 
> This one is disbaled. But the first time I compiled the kernel it had that option enabled. Could it be that it didn't get erased? 

 

That's the right option. If you haven't compiled the kernel again since disabling it you need to do that - otherwise it should be OK (unless you forgot to copy the new kernel image to /boot or something). 

 *Quote:*   

> how can I see if fglrx loaded correctly? 

 

Just run "lsmod" and see if "fglrx" appears in the list of modules names ("lsmod" shows the currently loaded modules). 

 *Quote:*   

> This is in the beginning of the 5M times the above line, probably the fglrx isn't loaded correctly? : 

 

The MTRR errors aren't critical, you can ignore them for now. The other errors, about "process x using kernel context y", usually appear when DRM is still enabled in the kernel, which was why I was asking you to double check it was disabled.

----------

## curantil

Looks like for some reason my modules are installed in /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1y/, but ati-drivers installs it in /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/. Moving fglrx manualy to the other path gives what I have now. Not moving it causes modprobe to fail in finding the module.

Any idea why it installs in /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1y/ and not just /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/?

----------

## Wedge_

I think it must be that your kernel name has had a "y" appended to it somehow, because "2.6.9-gentoo-r1" is the correct location. Check the text at the top of the Makefile in the kernel source directory, it should contain the version numbers for the kernel. See if there is an extra "y" tacked onto one of them. I'm not sure how it could have happened although I think some kernels now include patches to append your own text to the kernel name - did you do anything like that? 

I think a good idea at this point would be to start over with a clean kernel tree: 

```

emerge -C ati-drivers

emerge -C =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/.config ~

rm -fr /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/.config

emerge =gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

mv ~/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<whatever>

<reboot>

emerge ati-drivers
```

What that should do is completely remove your current kernel sources (after making a copy of your config), replace them with a fresh set, then redo all your configuration choices ("make oldconfig"). After that, just compile it as usual, copy to /boot, reboot, and emerge the drivers again. Then see if you can get any further than you are just now.

----------

## curantil

It didn't help. I found the option that added that "y" after the module-path. Recompiled everything, but it still hang on startup of x.

It is only if the fglrx module gets loaded (shown in lsmod) that x-chrashes. When I remove the module x starts just without 3d-acceleration.

----------

## Wedge_

Try toggling the "UseInternalAGPGART" setting in your X config file.

----------

## curantil

It was "no". Changing it to "yes" didn't make it work.   :Sad: 

Should I post some part of my XF86Config or .config? (Tell me what parts, so I don't overload the forum)

I also tried to generate a new XF86Config file. With minimal settings (1 monitor instead of 3) to see if that would help. But it didn't help either.

----------

## curantil

While emerging ati-drivers it gives this: 

```
var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.14.1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2519: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
```

This couldn't have to do something with my problem?

If I rmmod fglrx before starting x it still crashes, when I start X. But I guess the module just gets loaded again. To be able to start x I have to remove the file in the module directory.

----------

## Wedge_

That's just a compiler warning, it's not important. If it doesn't actually cause the compilation to fail, you can usually ignore those messages. 

Did you have the driver working before the problems you mention in your first post? If you did, try to work out what you've changed since then that might affect it (eg kernel version).

----------

## curantil

It worked before I did the "emerge -uD world".

This were the packages that were emerged during the last "emerge -uD world":

```

1100285749:  >>> emerge (1 of 86) sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r3 to /

1100285756:  >>> emerge (2 of 86) sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r10 to /

1100285756:  >>> emerge (3 of 86) sys-libs/pam-0.77-r1 to /

1100285787:  >>> emerge (4 of 86) x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 to /

1100285787:  >>> emerge (5 of 86) sys-apps/file-4.10-r1 to /

1100285790:  >>> emerge (6 of 86) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r1 to /

1100285792:  >>> emerge (7 of 86) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.6 to /

1100285798:  >>> emerge (8 of 86) media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4 to /

1100285803:  >>> emerge (9 of 86) media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r3 to /

1100285823:  >>> emerge (10 of 86) dev-libs/atk-1.8.0 to /

1100285827:  >>> emerge (11 of 86) x11-libs/pango-1.6.0 to /

1100285835:  >>> emerge (12 of 86) dev-util/intltool-0.31.2 to /

1100285837:  >>> emerge (13 of 86) dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.4 to /

1100285840:  >>> emerge (14 of 86) gnome-base/orbit-2.12.0 to /

1100285845:  >>> emerge (15 of 86) gnome-base/gconf-2.8.0.1 to /

1100285860:  >>> emerge (16 of 86) gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8.0 to /

1100285873:  >>> emerge (17 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.1-r2 to /

1100285888:  >>> emerge (18 of 86) gnome-base/libgnome-2.8.0 to /

1100285898:  >>> emerge (19 of 86) dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9-r1 to /

1100285914:  >>> emerge (20 of 86) gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8.0 to /

1100285918:  >>> emerge (21 of 86) gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0 to /

1100285926:  >>> emerge (22 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.0 to /

1100285929:  >>> emerge (23 of 86) gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0 to /

1100285943:  >>> emerge (24 of 86) gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.4 to /

1100285949:  >>> emerge (25 of 86) x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0 to /

1100285973:  >>> emerge (26 of 86) x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.0 to /

1100285995:  >>> emerge (27 of 86) media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r2 to /

1100285995:  >>> emerge (28 of 86) media-video/gxine-0.3.3-r1 to /

1100285996:  >>> emerge (29 of 86) gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.4.19 to /

1100286004:  >>> emerge (30 of 86) x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7 to /

1100286006:  >>> emerge (31 of 86) x11-wm/metacity-2.8.5 to /

1100286024:  >>> emerge (32 of 86) app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.0.0 to /

1100286048:  >>> emerge (33 of 86) x11-libs/libwnck-2.8.0.1 to /

1100286052:  >>> emerge (34 of 86) gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.0 to /

1100286058:  >>> emerge (35 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.8.0 to /

1100286070:  >>> emerge (36 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.8.0.1 to /

1100286097:  >>> emerge (37 of 86) net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.8.0 to /

1100286101:  >>> emerge (38 of 86) gnome-extra/zenity-2.8.0 to /

1100286108:  >>> emerge (39 of 86) app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.5 to /

1100286111:  >>> emerge (40 of 86) net-libs/gnutls-1.0.17 to /

1100286121:  >>> emerge (41 of 86) net-libs/libsoup-2.2.1 to /

1100286125:  >>> emerge (42 of 86) gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.2 to /

1100286166:  >>> emerge (43 of 86) gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.0 to /

1100286173:  >>> emerge (44 of 86) x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r1 to /

1100286181:  >>> emerge (45 of 86) x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.7.3 to /

1100286198:  >>> emerge (46 of 86) app-text/ggv-2.8.0 to /

1100286209:  >>> emerge (47 of 86) app-arch/file-roller-2.8.0 to /

1100286221:  >>> emerge (48 of 86) gnome-base/libgtop-2.8.0 to /

1100286229:  >>> emerge (49 of 86) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.7.0-r1 to /

1100286235:  >>> emerge (50 of 86) gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.0.1 to /

1100286237:  >>> emerge (51 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-session-2.8.0 to /

1100286245:  >>> emerge (52 of 86) gnome-base/gail-1.8.0 to /

1100286249:  >>> emerge (53 of 86) dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.9 to /

1100286253:  >>> emerge (54 of 86) gnome-base/eel-2.8.0 to /

1100286258:  >>> emerge (55 of 86) media-gfx/eog-2.8.0 to /

1100286264:  >>> emerge (56 of 86) dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.0 to /

1100286267:  >>> emerge (57 of 86) gnome-base/librsvg-2.8.1 to /

1100286271:  >>> emerge (58 of 86) gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.8.1 to /

1100286320:  >>> emerge (59 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8.0 to /

1100286374:  >>> emerge (60 of 86) gnome-extra/gal-2.2.3 to /

1100286383:  >>> emerge (61 of 86) media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5-r1 to /

1100286400:  >>> emerge (62 of 86) media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.5 to /

1100286400:  >>> emerge (63 of 86) media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.5 to /

1100286400:  >>> emerge (64 of 86) media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.5 to /

1100286400:  >>> emerge (65 of 86) gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.8.0 to /

1100286427:  >>> emerge (66 of 86) gnome-base/nautilus-2.8.0 to /

1100286475:  >>> emerge (67 of 86) app-editors/gedit-2.8.0 to /

1100286495:  >>> emerge (68 of 86) net-misc/vino-2.8.0.1 to /

1100286500:  >>> emerge (69 of 86) gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.3 to /

1100286511:  >>> emerge (70 of 86) gnome-base/gdm-2.6.0.4-r1 to /

1100286542:  >>> emerge (71 of 86) gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.8.2 to /

1100286546:  >>> emerge (72 of 86) gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.8.0 to /

1100286552:  >>> emerge (73 of 86) gnome-base/control-center-2.8.0 to /

1100286575:  >>> emerge (74 of 86) app-text/enchant-1.1.3 to /

1100286577:  >>> emerge (75 of 86) app-text/gnome-spell-1.0.5-r2 to /

1100286579:  >>> emerge (76 of 86) app-arch/zip-2.3-r4 to /

1100286585:  >>> emerge (77 of 86) net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.22 to /

1100286586:  >>> emerge (78 of 86) mail-client/evolution-2.0.2 to /

1100286714:  >>> emerge (79 of 86) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35-r1 to /

1100286741:  >>> emerge (80 of 86) gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.8.0 to /

1100286756:  >>> emerge (81 of 86) net-www/epiphany-1.4.4 to /

1100286784:  >>> emerge (82 of 86) gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.8.0.1 to /

1100286793:  >>> emerge (83 of 86) gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.8.0 to /

1100286797:  >>> emerge (84 of 86) gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0-r1 to /

1100286797:  >>> emerge (85 of 86) sys-apps/vixie-cron-4.1-r3 to /

1100286798:  >>> emerge (86 of 86) sys-apps/hotplug-20040923 to /

```

I replaced the etc-files automaticly, because there wasn't anything I thought that looked important. (Or that I could make a usefull decision about anyway) But I could have overlooked something. (guess it where some 30 files that changed)

It stopped working without changing the kernel, but now I have a more recent kernel. (But it doesn't work either)

I'll try re-emerging x.org this night.

----------

## curantil

Re-emerging x.org didn't help. Any other idea's?

Should I remove X, the config of my X, the ati-drivers and reconfigure my kernel from scrach and emerge X and ati-drivers again if I want to start from 0 again? Other things I should remove, like dependencies? Or will this don't do much?

I would like to not have to start from a blanc system again, but I realy need my hardware acceleration.

----------

## Wedge_

You definitely don't need to reinstall your system or anything like that. You could try an unpatched kernel though. Remove the drivers with "emerge -C ati-drivers" (unload the fglrx module first if you have it loaded). Emerge the latest plain kernel (ie 2.6.9) with "emerge development-sources", and change your /usr/src/linux symlink to point to /usr/src/linux-2.6.9. You can either redo your config from scratch, or copy the .config from the old kernel source dir into /usr/src/linux-2.6.9 and run "make oldconfig". The kernel options you need to worry about for the ATI driver are in the link in my sig. 

Once you've compiled the new kernel and booted it up, emerge the drivers again, then run the "fglrxconfig" app to create a config file. Copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, load the kernel AGP modules and the fglrx module, make sure "UseInternalAGPGART" is set to "no" and see what happens. What hardware do you have? The most important things here are your motherboard and 3D card.

----------

## curantil

I have an hercules 3d prophet 9800 pro, and an nforce 2 motherboard. with an xp2000+ processor.

----------

## curantil

I emerged and compiled the 2.6.9 kernel, with a make oldconfig from my previous config. And I re-emerged the ati-drivers like told. But it didn't work. (My X configfile is /etc/X11/XF86Config, but that is normal, not?) 

I still get these errors in the log: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
```

But now at least it doesn't hang while creating tons of the same messages in my /var/log/messages. My agpgart module and the fglrx module are shown in lsmod (with 0 as number of uses)

----------

## Wedge_

fglrxconfig is designed for XFree, so it will create a file named XF86Config by default, but you can just copy this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Xorg should still find XF86Config files, but it doesn't always do that. If you check the start of your Xorg logfile there will be a line that tells you which config file is being used - make sure it's the right one.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I still get these errors in the log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you have an nForce2 motherboard, you'll also need to load the "nvidia-agp" module. The modules should be loaded in the order: agpgart -> nvidia-agp -> fglrx if you put them in your modules.autoload.

----------

## curantil

OH YES!! Thank you! That worked indeed. You're my hero   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

Great! Hope it keeps on working  :Smile: 

----------

